# Tv monocromo marca Daytron



## usatorres (Jun 25, 2012)

ya he reparado varios tv marca daytron modelo No DTV-12 pero no tengo su plano, alguie puede hacermelo llegar gracias. 
ya lo pedido en varios lugares pero no lo he optenido usatorres


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 25, 2012)

muy difícil ese esquema,


----------



## usatorres (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola por darme la bien benida para poder presentarme como corresponde y en la seccion que corresponde.
Bueno de profecion y aficion soy Tec de electronica soy cubano y me siento a gusto en este foro saludos a todos usatorres


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 26, 2012)

Amigo usatorres, seas bienvenido en la comunidad!!!.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2012)

http://diagramasde.com/?s= daytron  en este enlace hay varios ,pero no se si esta el que buscas ¡¡


----------

